# Emma Watson - is seen wearing a bathrobe as she walks around the Set of her new film "The Bling Ring" in Los Angeles - 19.03.2012 (x21)



## Mandalorianer (20 März 2012)

​


----------



## Dana k silva (20 März 2012)

Thanks for Emma!


----------



## pepsi85 (21 März 2012)

Woooow, nicht schlecht...:thumbup:
Vorhin wollte ich schon scherzhaft schreiben, dass sie so einen Exhibitionisten-Mantel anhat...
Aber ihr Tank Top ist doch relativ gut ausgefüllt oder...?
:thx:


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2012)

einfach süß


----------



## BlueLynne (23 März 2012)

halt sich schön warm   :thx: für Emma


----------



## phelan_holle (28 März 2012)

Ziemlich gut verpackt die gute. Thy


----------



## Taran (6 Apr. 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Frauen stören sich doch meistens dran, wenn sie große Füße haben.

Aber in diesen (sind das UGGS?) Boots sehen die Füße doch aus, als ob sie einen Humvee unter sich begraben könnten.

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Apr. 2012)

Taran schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst: Frauen stören sich doch meistens dran, wenn sie große Füße haben.
> 
> Aber in diesen (sind das UGGS?) Boots sehen die Füße doch aus, als ob sie einen Humvee unter sich begraben könnten.
> 
> Trotzdem Danke!



dann eben sicherer Stand !!


----------

